
AlgoTransparency: Exploring YouTube’s most recommended videos - kawera
https://algotransparency.org
======
kawera
Article on TheGuardian:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/02/youtube-a...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/02/youtube-
algorithm-election-clinton-trump-guillaume-chaslot)

Code: [https://github.com/pnbt/youtube-
explore](https://github.com/pnbt/youtube-explore)

Example for "vaccines":
[https://algotransparency.org/?candidat=vaccines%20facts&file...](https://algotransparency.org/?candidat=vaccines%20facts&file=ytrecos-
science-2018-02-01)

